# Upgrading GPS/Bottom Machine



## Yo-Zuri (May 31, 2015)

Hi folks. I have a Garmin GPS/bottom machine I'd like to upgrade, without changing the transducer or the cable that runs from the machine to the transducer. Do you know of any way of researching whether the newer units I might consider would be compatible with my current transducer and cable?


----------



## Jquinn5611 (Mar 28, 2014)

I think it goes by the number of pins on the Xducer cable 6, 8, or 12


----------



## marksnet (Aug 22, 2014)

They make adapters so you should be fine.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

If there is any age to yours I'd be willing to bet no. If it's not down and side imagining and the new one is then no.


----------



## RMS (Dec 9, 2008)

Generally speaking, the transducers are integral to the improvements.

No point in upgrading if you don't upgrade the transducer.


----------



## marksnet (Aug 22, 2014)

RMS said:


> Generally speaking, the transducers are integral to the improvements.
> 
> No point in upgrading if you don't upgrade the transducer.


I agree if you are going from the old airmar to a new chirp tech but, 

here's what i have

the old school B60 thru hull
b175M dual band chirp
GT51 side and down scan


The side and down scan ducers are obviously new tech but, I can tell you there is very very little difference between the B60 and the new chirp. Chirp is better but, it aint like the old school B60 and a 10 year old plotter won't do.

Can you tell us what type of ducer you have now?

I know that my B60 adapted to my new 7612XSV units no problem.


----------



## Yo-Zuri (May 31, 2015)

marksnet said:


> I agree if you are going from the old airmar to a new chirp tech but,
> 
> here's what i have
> 
> ...


Right now I have the Airmar P66 coupled with the Garmin GPSMAP 188, the non-color version.

I'm looking to upgrade without spending any more than $300 to $400, if that's possible. Any pointers in that area?


----------



## marksnet (Aug 22, 2014)

Yo-Zuri said:


> Right now I have the Airmar P66 coupled with the Garmin GPSMAP 188, the non-color version.
> 
> I'm looking to upgrade without spending any more than $300 to $400, if that's possible. Any pointers in that area?


The B60 is a tried and true ducer. Mine is a thru hull.

I just googled it and you can to just google Garmin Airmar B60 and the results will populate. 

Here is a random seller: http://www.hodgesmarine.com/Garmin-...36uVHRVcJun6gqk1Mc_um6a7aBoCKbfw_wcB&click=19



These are thru hulls and they are cheap. It has a 50/200 frequency with a 20 degree conical angle so it is going to read running and up to deeper than I would guess you are fishing. I would say it will read way past 300' accurately.

Now if you are going chirp and want to stay on the cheap then go with a TM150 from Garmin. It's chirp and a transom mount unit but, buy the adapter plate or you will sling a rooster tail from the unit.

As far as units I would suggest checking out the 
"XS" series units. They are not touch screens but they do offer single frequency chirp and they are great units. 

I started out with the 1040xs (2 of them) and they are a way to run chirp and add on sidevu/downvu for a reasonable upgrade fee when you are ready. 

The XS series are all in one units so you don't have to buy the black boxes etc. for networking and chirp.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Sea-r-cy (Oct 3, 2007)

The airmar 66 is a good mid range transducer, will work with one of the larger garmin machines, such as a 2010, 3010, and others. You will have to have a sounder to go with the display, a gds20, 22, 24, or newer. Get ready to spend some real bucks if you go newer than a 22. Unless you do, you won't get better picture, only a larger screen. 

If you want a really nice machine for the money, get a Furuno 582L. Around $300-$600 on ebay.


----------

